# Charleston, SC



## reeb (Jun 27, 2008)

Moved here from San Francisco about 4 months ago. Haven't had a smoke since. Seems good ol South Carolina isn't quite as liberal as the Frisco. Anyone on this board a Charleston, stoner?


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah shit man, you havent met the right people, like my girlfriends cousins, they always got high quality buds. Im not far from you, I ride my motorcycle there sometimes, and also just go there for the weekend sometimes too. Im in HHIsland about an hour from you.


----------



## reeb (Jun 27, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> Ah shit man, you havent met the right people, like my girlfriends cousins, they always got high quality buds. Im not far from you, I ride my motorcycle there sometimes, and also just go there for the weekend sometimes too. Im in HHIsland about an hour from you.


Nice, good to know there is some around. Charleston is a great town, just a little harder than the west coast to find some smokers.

I was down in HH about a week ago for work. It's quiet down there man.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 27, 2008)

I went to san diego once and went looking for smoke(you know, either a black dude with dreads or a white dude on a skateboard) and holy shit if I didnt find a black dude with dreads on a skateboard ten minutes later! It was some of the best smoke Ive ever had, you must really be missing those cali buds right about now


----------



## reeb (Jun 27, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> I went to san diego once and went looking for smoke(you know, either a black dude with dreads or a white dude on a skateboard) and holy shit if I didnt find a black dude with dreads on a skateboard ten minutes later! It was some of the best smoke Ive ever had, you must really be missing those cali buds right about now


Man you can't walk for 5 minutes in San Francisco without someone saying, 'you need some nuggets' or 'need buds'. It was awesome. A couple of people have given me crazy eyes here in Charleston when I've mentioned herb.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 27, 2008)

So i guess your not growing then? What kinda work you do? Next time your here, Ill make something happen.


----------



## reeb (Jun 27, 2008)

blackcoupe01 said:


> So i guess your not growing then? What kinda work you do? Next time your here, Ill make something happen.


I tried to grow once and my cat absolutely ravaged my poor plant. This forum has actually motivated me to try again. I just popped a little seed into a wet paper towel to get things rolling this afternoon. If I can keep my cat away this time hopefully I'll have my own green in the next 6-8 weeks.a

I'm in sales, so I travel all over SC for work. I get down to HH just about every two weeks.


----------



## DRtothE (Jun 27, 2008)

you are on the border line of being kicked, heads up

peace


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think its gonna take longer than 6-8 weeks from seed. My cat loves weed, that fucker cant get enough, he's trimmed 4 or 5 plants to the stem so far. I just started 3 ICE and 3 Aurora Indica so now Im making damn sure he cant get in that room anymore. Heres a pic


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 27, 2008)

DRtothE said:


> you are on the border line of being kicked, heads up
> 
> peace


Thanks for lookin out, but im not stupid


----------



## DRtothE (Jun 27, 2008)

not you, the other rounder, weeb

peace


----------



## reeb (Jun 27, 2008)

kicked for what?


----------



## DRtothE (Jun 27, 2008)

P2P networking for green, you got a thick skull or something?


----------



## reeb (Jun 27, 2008)

Did I ask someone for green? I think I asked if there were stoners in Charleston. I see plenty of other threads just like this one.

Thanks though.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, no intentions of anything here, what I meant by "making something happen" I was just going to suggest a certain beach a bunch of stoners hang out at. No different than telling someone to go to the nearest ghetto. No harm no foul, just a friendly conversation here.


----------



## DRtothE (Jun 27, 2008)

i didn't mean to start anything either.

i want a forum where people can mingle P2P without persecution, I've just been kicked before, on OTHER sites, for similar BS.

carry on 

peace


----------



## P!casso (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang, I'll have to watch what I say also... But I'm curious, what's the classified section for?


----------



## DRtothE (Jun 27, 2008)

memorabilia?


----------



## P!casso (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah... That would make sense, lol!


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Oct 27, 2008)

anyone know if green spirit hydro is a good place to shop? It's in Charleston


----------



## stankers (Dec 31, 2008)

SmokeUpJohnny said:


> anyone know if green spirit hydro is a good place to shop? It's in Charleston


great place. real knowledgable guys.


----------

